# Overnight Chicago subway



## Joel (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd probably be in the need of taking a train to O'Hare arriving around 4:30 am on some Wednesday in August. This would be leaving downtown around 3:45 am. Are Blue Line trains safe at that time? Any tips? I'd be wearing "business" clothes and carrying a small suitcase as a "typical" airline passenger. Thank you for the information!


----------



## Trogdor (Jul 27, 2012)

They are reasonably safe. Overnight, you'll actually encounter a lot of homeless people that "live" on the subway, so just be prepared to see a few folks sleeping across multiple seats, with old clothes and poor hygeine (no, not railfans).

Never been on the Blue Line at that time, but in the early morning hours, I understand the trains actually get quite busy with airport workers (since they have to get there long before the passengers do). Just stay alert, keep your bags under your control, and you'll be fine. Then again, that applies to every trip, not just one a 3 am.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Jul 27, 2012)

I have never taken the Blue line CTA train to O'Hare at that time, but have used it alot at other times including night. There has usually been a good presence of transit police. I always feel safe.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 27, 2012)

You should keep any fancy electronic devices out of sight. There's been a rash of I-Phone thefts on the CTA in recent months.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jul 29, 2012)

It's safe. You will indeed likely see a lot of early morning shift workers. The homeless folk who ride back and forth are not threatening, they just want to be left in peace like you do. If you're still nervous, ride in the very front car behind the driver's cab. You'll also be nearer the escalators when you arrive at O'Hare.


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Jul 30, 2012)

In general, when riding any subway after about 8:30p, I always ride in the first car. That's where the operator is, and she or he can summon help if necessary.

However, I've never had an issue, either. I also haven't ridden the L in Chicago that late in the evening. I suspect you'll be fine, though. Just be aware of your surroundings and trust your gut. Change cars if you feel threatened.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 2, 2012)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> It's safe. You will indeed likely see a lot of early morning shift workers. The homeless folk who ride back and forth are not threatening, they just want to be left in peace like you do. If you're still nervous, ride in the very front car behind the driver's cab. You'll also be nearer the escalators when you arrive at O'Hare.


This is very good advice.

I used to ride the Blue Line in the middle of the night all the time. I never felt endangered. Most of the riders worked at O'Hare, and there was the occasional homeless person, but they were just sleeping and not bothering anybody. It's usually pretty quiet and empty.


----------



## Joel (Aug 4, 2012)

Well those were great advices people, thank you all! Anyway I found a great deal thru the internet and booked one night at the Hilton at O'Hare properly for only 93 dollars. I hope that's the final charge




Besides I get some more hours of sleep


----------

